# Cockatiel's Good Morning Wake Up Song



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2017)

Sweet little fella here. :love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 28, 2017)

SeaBreeze he is exactly like mine! My Kerby makes a few different sounds but nothing like this. I did have one a few years back that said a couple of words. I am going to play this for him tomorrow and see if he reacts to it,although at the age of 16 I doubt he is going to care.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2017)

Awww Ruth, let us know if your Kerby has any reaction to the video.  How long do Cockatiels usually live?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 28, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> How long do Cockatiels usually live?



My daughter`s Cockatiel,Stymie,is 28 years old! They had a big scare a couple of weeks ago-the cats go into his room and knocked his cage to the floor and he was out of the cage. My daughter heard the cage hit the floor and ran in before the cats got him. But his poor heart was beating so hard and fast that she was sure he would die. He was acting very mch like he was in shock. But within a couple of hours he was whistling and eating and drinking and is still just fine so he dodged that bullet.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2017)

SeaBreeze, Cockatiels can live way into their 20's. I don't think Kerby was impressed by the video. The photos aren't great because he obviously was not in the mood for music. All he was interested in was getting back on my shoulder where he usually sits when I am on the computer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2017)

Kerby looks soooooo sweet Ruth, thanks so much for posting those pictures, made my day! :love_heart:  Guess it wasn't a 'sing along with Mitch' moment.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2017)

He looks like my own little Babu from a long time ago!


----------



## Manatee (Mar 29, 2017)

We baby sat a cockatiel once that only spoke german.  He was a nice little fellow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2017)

*Ringneck Brothers Have a Daily Chat*

A little off topic, but thought this was cute.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 24, 2017)

That is cute SeaBreeze. They aren't afraid to stick their heads in the water container either. I wonder why they call them parakeets. I have had several and these look a bit different and bigger than the ones I had and in pet shops.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2017)

They're supposed to be Indian Ringneck "parakeets".  http://indianringneck.com/pictures/


----------



## Whisper (Apr 24, 2017)

Cute video! I had a cockatiel that could talk. He looked just like that one. I also had a parakeet that could talk. I heard cockatiels and parakeets could learn to talk but had never heard any before until I got mine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2017)

Little Lovebird enjoying his homemade shower.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2017)

Chatty little fella!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2017)

Talkin' to the kitty.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2017)

I just love watching the birds with the cats! 

One of my friends tells the story of when she was 9, she brought her new cat into her room to meet her parakeet.

 She sat on the bed after opening the bird's cage with the cat. The bird flew to her on the bed and as she was "introducing" them, the cat attacked the bird and killed it, right in front of her eyes!  It bothered her for many years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2017)

That's sad Rose, the cat should have been harnessed and leashed until they got to know each other.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2017)

Oh yes, Sea of course that would have been great, but she didn't know....She got over it after awhile.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 29, 2017)

That is so cute. Mine is into hoarding Honey Nut Cheerios in the bottom of his cage.


----------



## 911 (Dec 3, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> A little off topic, but thought this was cute.



WOW! That’s so cool.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2018)

Lunchtime serenade.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Granny B. (Apr 8, 2018)

Sweet videos!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2018)




----------

